# Playing with water and the macro lens



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Another miserable day in Fife, so out with the camera, tripod, speedlight and macro lens, add a bowl and some water......


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Cool, I've just started playing about with some extension tubes but I could really do with a cable release.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Thats superb Gary :thumb: stunning


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks great - have tried a few times with this but its damn hard to do. That is a great shot with the splash as well


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cool shot Gary!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

How many shots did it take to capture that one?:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Very impressive


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

spitfire said:


> How many shots did it take to capture that one?:thumb:


76 mate, most were crap, this one wasn't too bad 

Thanks for the comments. :thumb:

Gary


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

fook me, 76? :doublesho don't think I'd have the patience 
Nice one Gary :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL, 76 shots are nothing with moving macro shots. The water was dripping (from a used samples R Us bottle with a wee hole in it) at approx 1 drip/sec. so it's easy to fire off that many shots in a few minutes.

It's rather like sex, it takes cunning and a long time to set up, then it's over in a few minutes  or so I've heard!


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Very cool, how did you set the focus btw ?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> 76 mate, most were crap, this one wasn't too bad
> 
> Thanks for the comments. :thumb:
> 
> Gary


lol, Worth it when you get a result like that though. :thumb:


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

waht marco lens do you use mate? i bough tsome but tbh they are a bit crap lol


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

stink said:


> waht marco lens do you use mate? i bough tsome but tbh they are a bit crap lol


Nikon 105vr f2.8 micro.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Circa £550?

I need to get some more lenses, bits and bobs this year


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

OMG how good is that


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice Gary, have you tried dropping things into water yet? I had a series of coins being dropped into water, made some interesting images. Not on here though so I cant post them up....


Try fruit, ice, etc. Small things that people over look in everyday life. Bottle tops, lego...


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Awesome. I was going to get a 18-200mm lens next but you and a few other are convincing me that Macro is the way forward.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mike V said:


> Very nice Gary, have you tried dropping things into water yet? I had a series of coins being dropped into water, made some interesting images. Not on here though so I cant post them up....
> 
> Try fruit, ice, etc. Small things that people over look in everyday life. Bottle tops, lego...


I was just thinking about that after playing with the water. I've seen some fruit (strawberries etc) dropped into lemonade to great effect.
Weather pending I may re-visit this theme at the weekend, although the car's really needing a good wash!

Thanks for the comments, it's really nothing special; quite an easy set up and anyone can do it.

Gary


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Awesome. I was going to get a 18-200mm lens next but you and a few other are convincing me that Macro is the way forward.


Although the 18-200 is not a macro, you can still get some superb frame fillers at the 150mm mark from around 2 feet away, you also get great Bokeh with a good zoom 

Gary


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

wow that is a great shot, something i wish i could hurry up and learn, so much tech stuff to remember lol


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> 76 mate, most were crap, this one wasn't too bad
> 
> Thanks for the comments. :thumb:
> 
> Gary


haha your an honest man Gary


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Top stuff :thumb:


----------

